# Errol Spence Involved in Car Crash; 'Seriously Injured After Being Ejected From Ferrari'



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182257482808385536
Hopefully he pulls through.


----------



## Clarence Worley (Nov 19, 2018)

I was gonna post pics of the car because its a good effort but i didnt know posting pics was different in the lounge.........i cant seem to do it here. 

lets hope he did an eddie guerrero and flew clear of the car as it rolled.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Just woke up and found out 5 mins ago. Ejected from the Ferrari, no seatbelt, and the vehicle flipped five times. I could tell for some time that he's been sipping his own Kool aid and just not that responsible. Drunk ringside and hanging out with that loser Broner ringside and at the club.

His career is over and he shouldn't come back, but I can see him coming back if he gets cleared and getting some TKO losses. I really hope he doesn't try to make a comeback.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

That jamjar's gonna need some duct tape.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Just woke up and found out 5 mins ago. Ejected from the Ferrari, no seatbelt, and the vehicle flipped five times. I could tell for some time that he's been sipping his own Kool aid and just not that responsible. Drunk ringside and hanging out with that loser Broner ringside and at the club.
> 
> His career is over and he shouldn't come back, but I can see him coming back if he gets cleared and getting some TKO losses. I really hope he doesn't try to make a comeback.


The fuck are you talking about, his careers over? You have no idea


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182286365695922182


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope he makes a speedy recovery but for the life of me I can not understand why you would not put on a seat belt while driving at such speeds in a fucking Ferrari or any other sports car.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> The fuck are you talking about, his careers over? You have no idea


It should be. He got thrown out the Ferrari and we don't even know the injuries. All we know is that they are serious, but not life threatening. His career won't be what it would have been. Should he continue I see a handful of TKO losses before he is forced to retire. He had a good career is hate to see him go on after this wreck.

Had he not been in the wreck he probably could have gone undefeated for years if not retire undefeated.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> It should be. He got thrown out the Ferrari and we don't even know the injuries. All we know is that they are serious, but not life threatening. His career won't be what it would have been. Should he continue I see a handful of TKO losses before he is forced to retire. He had a good career is hate to see him go on after this wreck.
> 
> Had he not been in the wreck he probably could have gone undefeated for years if not retire undefeated.


He might not have any major injuries for all you know.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Roy Jones Jr's Jab said:


> Hope he makes a speedy recovery but for the life of me I can not understand why you would not put on a seat belt while driving at such speeds in a fucking Ferrari or any other sports car.


The wreck will change him for the better. Obviously he was drinking or doing some other shit why else would be speeding in a Ferrari at 3am. From what I saw in his Instagram and ringside he was not too responsible (drunk ringside and clubbing with Broner).


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

onourway said:


> He might not have any major injuries for all you know.


Every news outlets is reporting serious injuries. Hitting a light pole with no seatbelt on and getting thrown from your car is going to negatively impact your career and longevity in this sport.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Every news outlets is reporting serious injuries. Hitting a light pole with no seatbelt on and getting thrown from your car is going to negatively impact your career and longevity in this sport.


People have fallen off a step and died.

People have fallen out of an aeroplane and had no injuries.

It's impossible to say the impact this will have on him and his career.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

onourway said:


> It's impossible to say the impact this will have on him and his career.


Fallen outta an airplane with no injuries? Prove it :lol:

It's going to have a negative impact on his career without a doubt. You will see and for now we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

He’s damn lucky not to be dead. There’s no reason why he can’t make a full recovery, no reason to say otherwise until we know the extent of his injuries.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Fallen outta an airplane with no injuries? Prove it :lol:
> 
> It's going to have a negative impact on his career without a doubt. You will see and for now we can agree to disagree.


How can you say that? You have no idea what his injuries are. Unless you're talking about a spinal injury there's not much that you can't physically recover from.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Fallen outta an airplane with no injuries? Prove it :lol:
> 
> It's going to have a negative impact on his career without a doubt. You will see and for now we can agree to disagree.


Flight Sergeant *Nicholas Stephen Alkemade* (10 December 1922 - 22 June 1987) was a rear gunner in Royal Air Force Avro Lancaster heavy bombers during World War II, who survived-without a parachute-a fall of 18,000 feet (5500 m) when abandoning his out-of-control, burning aircraft over Germany. 
Because his parachute had gone up in flames and thus was unserviceable, Alkemade jumped from the aircraft without it, preferring to die by impact rather than burn to death. He fell 18,000 feet (5,500 m) to the ground below.

His fall was broken by pine trees and a soft snow cover on the ground. He was able to move his arms and legs and suffered only a sprained leg.

A stewardess found dead on a £6 million luxury yacht fractured her spine when she fell down a step to her cabin after a night out, an inquest heard.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

@BobDigi5060

You're jumping the gun a bit brother. I mean, we don't even know the extent of his injuries and all of a sudden he's gonna get some TKO losses when he returns?

The hell?


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

onourway said:


> Flight Sergeant *Nicholas Stephen Alkemade* (10 December 1922 - 22 June 1987) was a rear gunner in Royal Air Force Avro Lancaster heavy bombers during World War II, who survived-without a parachute-a fall of 18,000 feet (5500 m) when abandoning his out-of-control, burning aircraft over Germany.
> Because his parachute had gone up in flames and thus was unserviceable, Alkemade jumped from the aircraft without it, preferring to die by impact rather than burn to death. He fell 18,000 feet (5,500 m) to the ground below.
> 
> His fall was broken by pine trees and a soft snow cover on the ground. He was able to move his arms and legs and suffered only a sprained leg.
> ...


Since when is a sprained leg not considered an injury?


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Since when is a sprained leg not considered an injury?


Jesus Christ dude, he fell from 18000 feet and only had a sprained leg. I think you're missing the point.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Since when is a sprained leg not considered an injury?


The type of injury that ruins a boxing career and leads to lots of TKOs?


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mrboogie23 said:


> @BobDigi5060
> 
> You're jumping the gun a bit brother. I mean, we don't even know the extent of his injuries and all of a sudden he's gonna get some TKO losses when he returns?
> 
> The hell?


His career won't be what it could have been. The man hit a light pole and got ejected from a car! That shit is not good for you and I don't expect him to go undefeated for some time like I did before the accident.

I won't be surprised if he has some tougher than expected fights and losses fights we wouldn't expect him to prior to this accident.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> His career won't be what it could have been. The man hit a light pole and got ejected from a car! That shit is not good for you and I don't expect him to go undefeated for some time like I did before the accident.
> 
> I won't be surprised if he has some tougher than expected fights and losses fights we wouldn't expect him to prior to this accident.


Sure, that's a possibility but you're saying it like you know. I mean for all we know he could just have a couple of broken ribs. Heck, he could also have punctured a lung and be near death. The point is WE DONT KNOW. Let's wait to hear about how he's doing before we start saying his career is over.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Jesus Christ dude, he fell from 18000 feet and only had a sprained leg. I think you're missing the point.


You can't compare trees breaking your fall to getting thrown from a vehicle onto asphalt. Trust me Spence got injuries worse than a sprained leg.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> You can't compare trees breaking your fall to getting thrown from a vehicle onto asphalt. Trust me Spence got injuries worse than a sprained leg.


I've participated in several calls for service where someone was ejected from a vehicle in a car accident and then walked away from the accident with minor injuries.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Sure, that's a possibility but you're saying it like you know. I mean for all we know he could just have a couple of broken ribs. Heck, he could also have punctured a lung and be near death. The point is WE DONT KNOW. Let's wait to hear about how he's doing before we start saying his career is over.


I'm not saying it's over I'm saying it's going to have a negative impact on it.

You're right we don't know the injuries, but I know he has a tough road ahead of him. Tell me I'm wrong if he picks up right where he left off and goes undefeated for a few more years.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mrboogie23 said:


> I've participated in several calls for service where someone was ejected from a vehicle in a car accident and then walked away from the accident with minor injuries.


So what? The man boxes for a living and is at the highest level with belts to defend :lol:

He won't be the same fighter.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> So what? The man boxes for a living and is at the highest level with belts to defend :lol:
> 
> He won't be the same fighter.


There will be thousands of boxers who've taken more punishment in a fight than Spence Jr has taken in this crash and gone on to be absolutely fine....


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

onourway said:


> There will be thousands of boxers who've taken more punishment in a fight than Spence Jr has taken in this crash and gone on to be absolutely fine....


You can't compare the two :lol:

He was found lying in the street and is in ICU. Turning out absolutely fine would be him looking just the same in the ring which I highly doubt.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Bob unless this is a massive troll stop humiliating yourself any further. :lol:


----------



## Hands of Bone (Aug 26, 2017)

Hope he gets through this with minimal impact on his career, and his life. It sounds like a serious incident. The most important considerations are that he has survived, hopefully without permanemt damage or impairment, and his daughters are not going too lose their father. And also that he didn't kill or injure anyone else. As far as his career goes it is far too early to tell, and inappropriate to speculate until the extent of his injuries has been confirmed. All sorts of injuries, even semingly innocuous ones, can end a boxing career. At the forefront of his family's minds will be whether he can get back to full health and fitness, never mind boxing. I hope he gets his health back first of all.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> How can you say that? You have no idea what his injuries are. Unless you're talking about a spinal injury there's not much that you can't physically recover from.


Firat Arslan broke his spine in a terrible accident and was going strong in his late 40's.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

REDC said:


> Firat Arslan broke his spine in a terrible accident and was going strong in his late 40's.


And Iron Mike.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy shit 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182354872751906816


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Fallen outta an airplane with no injuries? Prove it :lol:


Actually, it did happen once. I remember the news story well, maybe in the 1970's: 
Some guy jumped out of a crippled jet, over a snowy mountain range, and literally walked away. He landed on a 45 degree slope, full of new-fallen snow, and it acted like a large cushion. He tumbled down the slope, then walked to the nearest town.

---------------

As for Spence, wow terrible news. However it sounds like he kind of got what was coming to him. He could easily have killed someone else. Very conflicted feelings on this one....


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

My GF had a very bad car accident a couple years back with 2 other girls. The driver didn't have a scratch on her. The front passenger a broken elbow. My GF was sitting in the back and had 7 broken ribs all on the left side, a concussion, a collapsed lung, a broken spine and bleeding spleen. Not 2 mention she's not the same person anymore mentally. She was in ICU for 8 days in a medically induced coma.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

This is tragic and sad news, what kind of a man hangs out with Adrien Broner?

The car crash sound bad too.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I once fell out of a plane with no injuries. It was not in the air. And I fell onto Uschi Digard. It was really a lot of fun but I'm not a boxer and I think that's the point everyone is trying to make in their own way. Get well, champ.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

I mean Crawford is good n all, but to go to these lengths to duck him is a bit mad.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Hope he recovers soon. They’re saying full recovery is expected.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Damn, what a shame. Hope he recovers.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Roy Jones Jr's Jab said:


> Hope he makes a speedy recovery but for the life of me I can not understand why you would not put on a seat belt while driving at such speeds in a fucking Ferrari or any other sports car.


Most cars these days - in Australia at least - have an insufferable alarm that keeps going off until you put your seat belt on.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182354872751906816


Holy shit. That could easily have been a fatal.

Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182432131810611200
A miracle really after seeing the video/s. But great news!


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

dkos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182432131810611200
> A miracle really after seeing the video/s. But great news!


So not wearing a seatbelt and getting ejected most likely saved him then.?


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

That crash is fucking crazy but hopefully the early reports prove cOrrect and he makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Reports saying Spence is awake and responding and his condition listed as stable. No broken bones either. Wow, is he lucky.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

BobDigi5060 said:


> The wreck will change him for the better. Obviously he was drinking or doing some other shit why else would be speeding in a Ferrari at 3am. From what I saw in his Instagram and ringside he was not too responsible (drunk ringside and clubbing with Broner).


It will be interesting to see how much alcohol they find in his blood sample.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

alternative hypothesis said:


> It will be interesting to see how much alcohol they find in his blood sample.


He's lucky he didn't get charged with a dwi. I doubt they will check his system for alcohol too.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> He's lucky he didn't get charged with a dwi. I doubt they will check his system for alcohol too.


He's lucky he didn't get charged with a DWDC.

(Driving while ducking Crawford.)

Now that's he stable, surely we can start the jokes in earnest.  :santa


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> He's lucky he didn't get charged with a dwi. I doubt they will check his system for alcohol too.


In Australia you would be almost guaranteed to have a blood alcohol test if you crashed like that.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> In Australia you would be almost guaranteed to have a blood alcohol test if you crashed like that.


I know, but he's the champ. If he would have been in trouble for it I think the press would have said so by now.

His injuries are some cuts on the face. It's a miracle he walked away with only that. I don't know what is worse a leg injury, broken rib, or facial lacerations?


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I know, but he's the champ. If he would have been in trouble for it I think the press would have said so by now.
> 
> His injuries are some cuts on the face. It's a miracle he walked away with only that. I don't know what is worse for a prizefighter in an accident a leg injury, broken rib, or facial lacerations?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I know, but he's the champ. If he would have been in trouble for it I think the press would have said so by now.
> 
> His injuries are some cuts on the face. It's a miracle he walked away with only that. I don't know what is worse a leg injury, broken rib, or facial lacerations?


A boxer would take the facial lacerations. Provided they aren't too hideous.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I know, but he's the champ. If he would have been in trouble for it I think the press would have said so by now.
> 
> His injuries are some cuts on the face. It's a miracle he walked away with only that. I don't know what is worse a leg injury, broken rib, or facial lacerations?


He's an athlete. What do you think is worse and delays the rehabilitation process most?


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Facial lacerations is gonna be a problem.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Never understand why all these rich, famous people end up getting done for drink driving. Just pay a mate to drive for you or get a bloody taxi.

I appreciate that in some places in America it's difficult to get a taxi at night. Also, he was racing about in a sports car, so there might be an adrenaline element to it, but in general you still get loads of famous folk getting popped for DUI's when they could just pay one of there various hangers on to drive for them.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Crazy news!! 
I hope he pulls through and from the sounds of things he probably will. I don’t think he’s career at the top tier is over. 

But seriously, wtf is up with Americans and not wearing seat belts?! Seems a real problem over there. Goes to the extent that almost every US made tv show or movie the characters are rarely wearing belts. In all the stupid reality shows I’ve seen the stars rarely wear them. Always see rappers posting IG pics of them driving showing off their car but never wearing the belt. Really does seem like an American problem.


----------



## Clarence Worley (Nov 19, 2018)

I disagree. He would have been worse had he worn a seatbelt. He has flown out the car and luckily it didnt roll on him.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

It's Too Big said:


> Facial lacerations is gonna be a problem.


He's fighting next week?


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

REDC said:


> He's fighting next week?


Cuts will open up. Depends on severity I suppose.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

I would never drive a convertible. Poor performance and terrible safety just to satisfy your vanity? 

If you flip over with the roof down, then you are usually dead, or mangled, even at low speeds. He seems like he has been very lucky to fly clear of the car.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Bob Weaver said:


> I would never drive a convertible. Poor performance and terrible safety just to satisfy your vanity?
> 
> If you flip over with the roof down, then you are usually dead, or mangled, even at low speeds. He seems like he has been very lucky to fly clear of the car.


I hate convertibles :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It was a "hard top" convertible, though, which means you basically have a thick roll bar protecting you.

- Unless you're stupid enough to not be wearing your safety harness.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks to him, it took me forever to get home last night...fucker


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Thanks to him, it took me forever to get home last night...fucker


That's funny. I still commute to school, but it takes me an hour now. When you have car crashes at this certain merging lane, it's adds about 45 minutes to the commute. Backs up traffic insanely bad because it goes from 2 lanes to one lane, and at the peak of the mornings, it's ridiculous. Maddening when there are car crashes, and holy shit, people are super retards!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> That's funny. I still commute to school, but it takes me an hour now. When you have car crashes at this certain merging lane, it's adds about 45 minutes to the commute. Backs up traffic insanely bad because it goes from 2 lanes to one lane, and at the peak of the mornings, it's ridiculous. Maddening when there are car crashes, and holy shit, people are super retards!


He should know better, throwing away millions to bullshit around and cock blocking. My girl fell asleep and wouldn't let me slide in those guts since it was so late


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

paloalto00 said:


> wouldn't let me slide in those guts


I think you just ruined sex for me.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Just woke up and found out 5 mins ago. Ejected from the Ferrari, no seatbelt, and the vehicle flipped five times. I could tell for some time that he's been sipping his own Kool aid and just not that responsible. Drunk ringside and hanging out with that loser Broner ringside and at the club.
> 
> His career is over and he shouldn't come back, but I can see him coming back if he gets cleared and getting some TKO losses. I really hope he doesn't try to make a comeback.


:rofl


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

VinoVeritas said:


> :rofl


I think our man's bizarre prediction tells us more about what he'd _like_ to happen than anything else. :lol:


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

ant-man said:


> I think our man's bizarre prediction tells us more about what he'd _like_ to happen than anything else. :lol:


Dude's a fucking weirdo.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It was a "hard top" convertible, though, which means you basically have a thick roll bar protecting you.
> 
> - Unless you're stupid enough to not be wearing your safety harness.


My bad. I thought it was a Targa like the GTS, but it appears to be a 488 Spider:
https://heavy.com/sports/2019/10/errol-spence-jr-ferrari-crash-photo/
So yeah a true convertible, though still with a roll bar over each seat.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Cableaddict said:


> My bad. I thought it was a Targa like the GTS, but it appears to be a 488 Spider:
> https://heavy.com/sports/2019/10/errol-spence-jr-ferrari-crash-photo/
> So yeah a true convertible, though still with a roll bar over each seat.


Even with the roll bars, they are just so much more dangerous. Your basically more exposed to trauma and abrasion.

I have heard too many horror stories from doctors about convertibles to ever drive one now. Although, that might also be because I am becoming more safety conscious with age and responsibility.

The performance and handling of a soft top is usually much worse too. Although I imagine Spence's Ferrari handles better than any of the junk I have ever driven.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

One thing I always like about Errol is his self assuredness and total self belief. I wonder if when he gets back in the ring he'll be even more confident than ever knowing he's literally unkillable.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ant-man said:


> One thing I always like about Errol is his self assuredness and total self belief. I wonder if when he gets back in the ring he'll be even more confident than ever knowing he's literally unkillable.


LOL.

His new nickname: "Errol Unbreakable Spence."


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Things have gone very quiet on the Spence crash. Almost suspiciously quiet.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Apparently he has suffered some broken teeth, apart from that and the reported facial lacerations he's all good and will full recover. 

Likely to face a DUI charge though.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Apparently he has suffered some broken teeth, apart from that and the reported facial lacerations he's all good and will full recover.
> 
> Likely to face a DUI charge though.


I suspected DUI from the beginning. As most probably would have.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

ant-man said:


> I think our man's bizarre prediction tells us more about what he'd _like_ to happen than anything else. :lol:


Not even I'd hate for his injuries to be worse than they are.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Not even I'd hate for his injuries to be worse than they are.


Sounds like they are far from the his career is over and he'll be picking up KO and TKO losses left and right in no time. So we can all be glad that seems to be the case!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Probably highlights why being in good shape is important. Especially if you want to do dumb shit like speeding, while drunk in and open top car. 

Had Spence not been physically fit with good muscle mass etc could have been a lot worse. 

A regular bloke like me probably would have been brown bread. I better get my ass to the gym!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dallas Police have confirmed Spence has been charged with DWI, misdemeanor B.

Apparently DWI can stand for 'driving while intoxicated' or 'driving while impaired.'


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Dallas Police have confirmed Spence has been charged with DWI, misdemeanor B.
> 
> Apparently DWI can stand for 'driving while intoxicated' or 'driving while impaired.'


Any word on how far he was over the limit?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Any word on how far he was over the limit?


Not that I have seen.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Apparently Spence posted an update on Instagram on Wednesday night where he referred to himself as a 'savage' for not having suffered any broken bones in the accident. He obviously thought better of it later because it has since been removed.

Some people take a while to get the message. Others never do.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Sounds like they are far from the his career is over and he'll be picking up KO and TKO losses left and right in no time. So we can all be glad that seems to be the case!


Give it a rest :lol:

Having teeth knocked out and receiving cuts on his face don't help him moving forward.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Give it a rest :lol:
> 
> Having teeth knocked out and receiving cuts on his face don't help him moving forward.


Hopefully not. 
At least he'll get himself a nice new set of those weird fake teeth veneers like Danny Garcia has.

I wonder how bad the cuts are going to be though.. maybe he'll come out with some gnarly scars like the joker


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

So in the end he had some facial lacerations. So much for seriously injured and in ICU.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Give it a rest :lol:
> 
> Having teeth knocked out and receiving cuts on his face don't help him moving forward.


Like I said, there will be boxers who have received more damage in a fight than he has in this crash.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Just woke up and found out 5 mins ago. Ejected from the Ferrari, no seatbelt, and the vehicle flipped five times. I could tell for some time that he's been sipping his own Kool aid and just not that responsible. Drunk ringside and hanging out with that loser Broner ringside and at the club.
> 
> His career is over and he shouldn't come back, but I can see him coming back if he gets cleared and getting some TKO losses. I really hope he doesn't try to make a comeback.





BobDigi5060 said:


> It should be. He got thrown out the Ferrari and we don't even know the injuries. All we know is that they are serious, but not life threatening. His career won't be what it would have been. Should he continue I see a handful of TKO losses before he is forced to retire. He had a good career is hate to see him go on after this wreck.
> 
> Had he not been in the wreck he probably could have gone undefeated for years if not retire undefeated.





BobDigi5060 said:


> The wreck will change him for the better. Obviously he was drinking or doing some other shit why else would be speeding in a Ferrari at 3am. From what I saw in his Instagram and ringside he was not too responsible (drunk ringside and clubbing with Broner).





BobDigi5060 said:


> Every news outlets is reporting serious injuries. Hitting a light pole with no seatbelt on and getting thrown from your car is going to negatively impact your career and longevity in this sport.





BobDigi5060 said:


> Fallen outta an airplane with no injuries? Prove it :lol:
> 
> It's going to have a negative impact on his career without a doubt. You will see and for now we can agree to disagree.





BobDigi5060 said:


> Since when is a sprained leg not considered an injury?





BobDigi5060 said:


> His career won't be what it could have been. The man hit a light pole and got ejected from a car! That shit is not good for you and I don't expect him to go undefeated for some time like I did before the accident.
> 
> I won't be surprised if he has some tougher than expected fights and losses fights we wouldn't expect him to prior to this accident.





BobDigi5060 said:


> You can't compare trees breaking your fall to getting thrown from a vehicle onto asphalt. Trust me Spence got injuries worse than a sprained leg.





BobDigi5060 said:


> I'm not saying it's over I'm saying it's going to have a negative impact on it.
> 
> You're right we don't know the injuries, but I know he has a tough road ahead of him. Tell me I'm wrong if he picks up right where he left off and goes undefeated for a few more years.





BobDigi5060 said:


> So what? The man boxes for a living and is at the highest level with belts to defend :lol:
> 
> He won't be the same fighter.





BobDigi5060 said:


> You can't compare the two :lol:
> 
> He was found lying in the street and is in ICU. Turning out absolutely fine would be him looking just the same in the ring which I highly doubt.





BobDigi5060 said:


> He's lucky he didn't get charged with a dwi. I doubt they will check his system for alcohol too.





BobDigi5060 said:


> I know, but he's the champ. If he would have been in trouble for it I think the press would have said so by now.
> 
> His injuries are some cuts on the face. It's a miracle he walked away with only that. I don't know what is worse a leg injury, broken rib, or facial lacerations?


:rofl Fuck's sake, BongDickhead, you've outdone yourself here ...


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

onourway said:


> Like I said, there will be boxers who have received more damage in a fight than he has in this crash.


Shut up already. Why try and rehash a discussion from a week ago? It's meaningless. People can get decapitated in car wrecks and not once has that happened in the ring.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Shut up already. Why try and rehash a discussion from a week ago? It's meaningless. People can get decapitated in car wrecks and not once has that happened in the ring.


Just pointing out your opinion was moronic at the time and even more moronic now.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Just woke up and found out 5 mins ago. Ejected from the Ferrari, no seatbelt, and the vehicle flipped five times. I could tell for some time that he's been sipping his own Kool aid and just not that responsible. Drunk ringside and hanging out with that loser Broner ringside and at the club.
> 
> His career is over and he shouldn't come back, but I can see him coming back if he gets cleared and getting some TKO losses. I really hope he doesn't try to make a comeback.





BobDigi5060 said:


> It should be. He got thrown out the Ferrari and we don't even know the injuries. All we know is that they are serious, but not life threatening. His career won't be what it would have been. Should he continue I see a handful of TKO losses before he is forced to retire. He had a good career is hate to see him go on after this wreck.
> 
> Had he not been in the wreck he probably could have gone undefeated for years if not retire undefeated.





BobDigi5060 said:


> Every news outlets is reporting serious injuries. Hitting a light pole with no seatbelt on and getting thrown from your car is going to negatively impact your career and longevity in this sport.





BobDigi5060 said:


> Fallen outta an airplane with no injuries? Prove it :lol:
> 
> It's going to have a negative impact on his career without a doubt. You will see and for now we can agree to disagree.





BobDigi5060 said:


> His career won't be what it could have been. The man hit a light pole and got ejected from a car! That shit is not good for you and I don't expect him to go undefeated for some time like I did before the accident.
> 
> I won't be surprised if he has some tougher than expected fights and losses fights we wouldn't expect him to prior to this accident.





BobDigi5060 said:


> I'm not saying it's over I'm saying it's going to have a negative impact on it.
> 
> You're right we don't know the injuries, but I know he has a tough road ahead of him. Tell me I'm wrong if he picks up right where he left off and goes undefeated for a few more years.





BobDigi5060 said:


> So what? The man boxes for a living and is at the highest level with belts to defend :lol:
> 
> He won't be the same fighter.





BobDigi5060 said:


> You can't compare the two :lol:
> 
> He was found lying in the street and is in ICU. Turning out absolutely fine would be him looking just the same in the ring which I highly doubt.





BobDigi5060 said:


> He's lucky he didn't get charged with a dwi. I doubt they will check his system for alcohol too.





BobDigi5060 said:


> Give it a rest :lol:
> 
> Having teeth knocked out and receiving cuts on his face don't help him moving forward.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

"Mr. Spence has been released from the hospital and will need to address those charges," Dallas police said about the class B misdemeanor (via ESPN). "As for getting a speed of the vehicle, we will not be getting one. It was a single-car accident with no other criminal charges. Therefore, no reason to get a warrant to pull the [black box] of the vehicle."

https://www.mmamania.com/2019/10/17...iple-lindy-ferrari-lived-charged-with-dwi-mma


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> "Mr. Spence has been released from the hospital and will need to address those charges," Dallas police said about the class B misdemeanor (via ESPN). "As for getting a speed of the vehicle, we will not be getting one. It was a single-car accident with no other criminal charges. Therefore, no reason to get a warrant to pull the [black box] of the vehicle."
> 
> https://www.mmamania.com/2019/10/17...iple-lindy-ferrari-lived-charged-with-dwi-mma


It will be interesting to see how Spence goes with an insurance claim on the Ferrari - assuming it was insured.

Firstly, it sounds like he was driving under the influence of something. Secondly, some insurance policies have claims reliant on what the black box has recorded and I doubt what it has recorded is going to help his cause.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> It will be interesting to see how Spence goes with an insurance claim on the Ferrari - assuming it was insured.
> 
> Firstly, it sounds like he was driving under the influence of something. Secondly, some insurance policies have claims reliant on what the black box has recorded and I doubt what it has recorded is going to help his cause.


I would imagine the insurance would be nun and void if he was drinking.

Cars have black boxes these days?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Errol Spence got charged with a DWI. His liver may never be the same, and his career is probably over.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Cars have black boxes these days?


It seems so. I am guessing it is only top end vehicles though.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

What a fool. 
I understand lapses in judgement, it happens, but his attitude after isn't helping him get new fans.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I would imagine the insurance would be nun and void if he was drinking.


A nun will definitely get a lower quote than Errol.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That Ferrari will not be charged. However, it will probably never box again.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Dude I wonder how he was ejected...

Sounds nuts. Want Spence’s exact words if he’s gonna be up front.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Probably highlights why being in good shape is important. Especially if you want to do dumb shit like speeding, while drunk in and open top car.
> 
> Had Spence not been physically fit with good muscle mass etc could have been a lot worse.
> 
> A regular bloke like me probably would have been brown bread. I better get my ass to the gym!


I can vouch. My patients that are in good shape, heal probably 4× as fast and deal with the injury a whole lot better


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

ant-man said:


>


So brainless. So much money.
Why not use 0.000000001% of your money to catch an Uber?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

ant-man said:


> And Iron Mike.


Came to post this. Mike Tyson seemed to recover ok from his thpinal broken back injury.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Give it a rest :lol:
> 
> Having teeth knocked out and receiving cuts on his face don't help him moving forward.


Aren't those the exact types of injuries one would receive (and recover from) in a boxing match?


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Aren't those the exact types of injuries one would receive (and recover from) in a boxing match?


Like I said, give it a rest!


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Like I said, give it a rest!


But I just got here


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Mug shot of Spence:


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Arum just said that spence is unlikely to fight again, more on it soon but sounds like spence has had some bad news


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> Arum just said that spence is unlikely to fight again, more on it soon but sounds like spence has had some bad news


"Arum just said that" is how 90% of false statements in this country begin. At least in boxing.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

A loaded gun was found at the scene of Spence's accident.

https://talksport.com/sport/boxing/650114/boxing-news-police-footage-emerges-errol-spence-car-crash/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> A loaded gun was found at the scene of Spence's accident.
> 
> https://talksport.com/sport/boxing/650114/boxing-news-police-footage-emerges-errol-spence-car-crash/


Waiting for facts.

jokes aside though, I hope it doesn't belong to Spence.

Though if it is... it was in Texas. Carrying a loaded gun is probably par for the course


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Waiting for facts.
> 
> jokes aside though, I hope it doesn't belong to Spence.
> 
> Though if it is... it was in Texas. Carrying a loaded gun is probably par for the course


In Texas, I think it's it's legal to leave a loaded M16 in the middle of a kindergarten schoolyard during recess.

Thank our corrupt & chickenshit politicians for this mess.

---------------------------------

As for Spence, having that gun says a lot about where his head is at, but the real problem was that he was drunk & doing over 100mph. It's a small miracle that he didn't kill someone else.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> In Texas, I think it's it's legal to leave a loaded M16 in the middle of a kindergarten schoolyard during recess.
> 
> Thank our corrupt & chickenshit politicians for this mess.
> 
> ...


Every single boxer should leave their house with a gun they are a target for robberies, hes just an idiot for drink driving


----------



## On The Ball City (Jan 22, 2020)

REDC said:


> Firat Arslan broke his spine in a terrible accident and was going strong in his late 40's.


Arslan is only months short of his 50th birthday and fights Kevin Lerena for the IBO cruiserweight title at the weekend.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

On The Ball City said:


> Arslan is only months short of his 50th birthday and fights Kevin Lerena for the IBO cruiserweight title at the weekend.


Man is a class act and real professional. Great role model too.


----------



## On The Ball City (Jan 22, 2020)

REDC said:


> Man is a class act and real professional. Great role model too.


It will be some achievement if he can win a belt at 49.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Every single boxer should leave their house with a gun they are a target for robberies, hes just an idiot for drink driving


LMAO.

Carrying a gun is the best way to get yourself shot.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Carrying a gun is the best way to get yourself shot.


True but only an idiot would go outside in America with no security and no gun if they are famous, people will shoot you whilst robbing you anyway nothing you can do


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Is he still ducking pacquiao?


----------



## On The Ball City (Jan 22, 2020)

REDC said:


> Man is a class act and real professional. Great role model too.


Arslan was stopped by Lerena in the 6th round.


----------

